
Citizenship: Hypocritical and Random - ubac
https://thereader.mitpress.mit.edu/citizenship-the-great-extinguisher-of-hope/
======
ubac
"One is a citizen purely on the strength of having been assigned to a
particular citizenship by an authority — an authority that brooks no dissent,
should you claim to not belong. Your agreement is not necessary and your
protests are of no avail, yet everything about you — from life expectancy to
your income and basic freedoms inside and outside the assigning state the
world over — is in direct correlation with this congenital assignment, in
which you can neither participate nor refuse in the majority of cases."

